# -1  2011
!     .....         - 01, 02, 03, 06  !!!

----------


## eriska

,   ???!

----------

05    (  )

----------


## eriska

,    ,     01,02,03,06.  spu_orb  22.03.11

----------

.        .

----------


## eriska

!?!?

----------

> !?!?


 .
     ,   01,   -  ( ).  -.

----------

> !?!?


 .
     ,   01,   -  ( ).  -.

----------

05  ,       5    2011 ,       ,   .. ,   ,   01.

----------


## twins

(26%), ..   01,       .

----------


## Sdoba

-5   ,    -1     (     ....  12.11.09 897 )       31.01.11 54????

----------


## AnnyOne

1   .

----------


## svsan



----------


## Sdoba

,        1       : -        ..   .       !

----------


## IER

-1,   18.2    : - 02 "   ,      ".

           9 .   :Wow: 
   ,    ,      51.

   ?           . (  ,      ).

----------


## IER

> 1   .


  ,    ?????????????

----------


## Exo

-1  1    :



  3.            ,   ,   
***30: .  3.     05  2011 .



    ,       - 01,   - . 

 3  ,   .          .

     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## IER

?7

----------


## IER

> ,        1       : -        ..   .       !


  1     -1     6-2,       ( 6-2  -6-2).

----------


## Exo

,   :

 1-  ___________  ... 


***   1-  ___________  ...


     . 
 <>     . 
 <>51</> 
 57 
 31 


 -  31.03.11   .

----------


## IER

,      CheckXML -UFA (  01.04.2011),  -1   01  51   .
  .

----------


## Exo

!
     01     ,  :




> 1     -1     6-2,       ( 6-2  -6-2).


  .      51    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Exo

. .    CheckXML  01/04/11  : 

 ""  ""       2010 .

 :Wow: 
   ,   ! :Asthanos:

----------


## kathy

*   1-  ___________  ...

	    .
 <>     .
	<>2011</>
	6
	24


   , , .

----------


## Fraxine

,     !!! ,   10,    15,        -      :yes: .

----------


## Exo

-!    ,     .         -  .       ?  :Smilie:      ,          .      ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## 2008

> . .    CheckXML  01/04/11  : 
> 
>  ""  ""       2010 .
> 
> 
>    ,   !


    , , .   ,  ,  .

----------


## svsan

> ,   !


     XML ,   
   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,            ?    ,   .

----------


## Exo

> XML ,   
>    ,


! !      .      .     Checke?

----------

,       -1  1  2011?

----------

,    ,       :-1 00001,  00002

----------

!

----------

> ,       -1  1  2011?


      ,    33001  33002

----------

> 05    (  )


   -  07

----------

> ,   ???!


07

----------

07,   51?

----------


## elenepl

1    7,70,027 (7,70,306)   ? :Redface:   - ,    :Frown:

----------

> . .    CheckXML  01/04/11  : 
> 
>  ""  ""       2010 .
> 
> 
>    ,   !



         ....
     ....
      (  ),      "51" .....
  .....

----------


## SvetlanaDBS

,  - ....   --....  ,    .....)))))))) :Phone call:  :write:

----------


## 777

,      -6 %,      ?

----------


## gritt

> . .    CheckXML  01/04/11  : 
> 
>  ""  ""       2010 .
> 
> 
>    ,   !


        ,             0,       .  -!        .  , ,     .

----------


## Rombaba

> ,  - ....   --....  ,    .....))))))))


  ,    ?

----------


## Marylena010

.     1.55,  - UFA.   ,  ,      -6-2,      .      .

----------

> 07,   51?


   ,    ,          8  1  58    212-  -   07

----------


## 777

. 41, ?

----------


## IER

777,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=399068

----------

1.  2010   2009   5 .      ?
2.  1   100      ,   ?
3.     ""     140 ? (. .    ,    -     ?)
4.   31  2010.      ?     ?
.

----------


## Janar

> ,    ,          8  1  58    212-  -   07


 ,   07           8  1  58    212- 

   - ..    ,            *(           57    212-     05  2010 ),   ,         8  1  58    212-*   51 

     (   SPU_orb)  .

----------

,    ,      .         -1?

----------

!  /  ,  -1   ,    .    .        ,    ?    ,   -1 ,  /  ...

----------

> ,   07           8  1  58    212- 
> 
>    - ..    ,            *(           57    212-     05  2010 ),   ,         8  1  58    212-*   51 
> 
>      (   SPU_orb)  .


 
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170299/
 :
 2011         


* -01*

----------


## 5

,    .       -   :Wow:    15      . 
- ,      ?
  .

----------


## Bucom

> . 41, ?


,      .

----------


## svsan

> ,    .


              ?

----------

> . .    CheckXML  01/04/11  : 
> 
>  ""  ""       2010 .
> 
> 
>    ,   !


    1 7.7  CheckXML  04.04.2011  .   ""   <>   !  :Smilie: 
   <>.    . 
           ,        .            .
         ....

----------


## Exo

,      04     ! ,            !  :Smilie:

----------


## fefelka

> 1.  2010   2009   5 .      ?

----------

2010     ,       ,

----------

,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,     ?


       /     .

----------

,  1    -1,    ,   ,       :



> *: -1 ( 7.00)
> : ,   1  2011 .
>  -1 :  4.3:     .
>  -1 :  4.3:     .
>     -1 .*


            ?

----------


## Fraxine

> /     .


           ,      .

----------

,    ,        ,    ?
 1 8.2    "02",         ,     "51",  "02"  .

----------


## BOPOHA

> ,    ,        ,    ?
>  1 8.2    "02",         ,     "51",  "02"  .


51.  :yes:

----------

,  1   02,  51 . 
,              ,     .
*BOPOHA* ,    ?

----------


## BOPOHA

> ,  1   02,  51 . 
> ,              ,     .
> *BOPOHA* ,    ?


,

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> ,  1   02,  51 .


177     ,  ..  2  "51":



> 00	       																
> 01	         																
> 02	  ,  ,    346.2    																
> 02	     																
> 02	 ()     ,      ,    																
> 03	   (        ),            80% (  2010 );																
> 03	    2011 																
> 03	  ,       ,   I, II  III  -      .																
> 03	,                    50 ,             25 																
> ...


.. "    !"

( 11q1003)

----------

** ,    1  8.2

----------


## Bucom

> ,      .


  ?    2      28.02.2011 .  156     : "...   ( 4-),     ,   II    ,                                       ,    ."
  -  .    -  "". ..     ""  ""?

----------

> ** ,    1  8.2


   -   " ,  2.0 (2.0.21.1)"     "51",    .

----------


## Alenyhka

....     -6-3  5......                  .....   ?

----------


## soneika

!
.     1    ,          ?      ,   ?

----------


## -7

-   .
 -  ,     .
 -        (      - ** )

----------


## soneika

1     ,     .   ?

----------


## -7

> .   ?


 ?

----------


## soneika

.

----------


## ANAstezi

,   -1,    6 %,    26%,  33,  4.4  ,  ,    ,    1 ?

----------


## -7

*soneika*, 
   ,     -      .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANAstezi

1 8.2,      .    ,     ...

----------


## ANAstezi

4.4.          <*>      ,   3.2  58    24  2009 .  212-


  	  	   () 
1 	2 	3
 ,     . 346.15    ,  (.) 	435 	 
 :
 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 .  212- (.) 	436 	 
 ,     . 1.4 . 58    24  2009 .  212- (. 436 / . 435) &#215; 100 (%) 	437

----------

?

  ()  + .   -1   10-   05.   51.

      (  )

----------


## Bucom

> ?


.  ..  (     ),  ( 2011 .   ),  .. (    ).

----------

,  1    -1,    ,   ,       :

: -1 ( 7.00)
: ,   1  2011 .
 -1 :  4.3:     .
 -1 :  4.3:     .
    -1 . 

  .......  !!!! -    ?   ?

----------


## Geo138

.     .

----------


## Geo138

,     ,      ,  51       2 ,   5          (  )

----------

> .     .


     !!!     ,        !!!      1....              ....

----------

> .  ..  (     ),  ( 2011 .   ),  .. (    ).


!

----------


## Julita

:Smilie: 
, , .    18.2, .2.0(2.0.21.1)  -6-2, -6-2   .        .     ,       .   " ", , ,    ...

----------


## Fox-FD

> , , .    18.2, .2.0(2.0.21.1)  -6-2, -6-2   .        .     ,       .   " ", , ,    ...


   xml .

----------


## Julita

> xml .


  :Frown:

----------


## Holic

> 


      - ""   " (notepad)" -   .

----------


## Julita

> - ""   " (notepad)" -   .


 ,   :yes:

----------


## Loong

,  -         ( PU_RSV ver. 1.9.1  05.04.2011)   ,   _2    "01",   XML-   "06" ?  :EEK!:

----------


## x2web

> - 01, 02, 03, 06  !!!


  - 51 
  CheckXML -UFA !
  .

----------


## Alenyhka

5?    ?         :Frown:      ?

----------

> !!!     ,        !!!      1....              ....



    ,     1...

----------


## tata_nik

8.2  -1        ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> *   1-  ___________  ...
> 
> 	    .
>  <>     .
> 	<>2011</>
> 	6
> 	24
> 
> 
>    , , .


    .   ?

----------


## .

,      01.01.10-25.03.10 - 

26.03.10-    1,5

----------

!!!       2010  -1   96 ..   -1  1  2011     ?      ?

----------

*.*, ""
** ,  100 -1  ?
       ""

----------

..   -1   100  -96     1  2011..   ?

----------

.     1 ,       2011 .        .

----------

!     )))

----------

,       



> 100 "  ,      "       150      (    2010      "0").

----------


## Holic

,   -  2011    3  "     ,   ,  "  -1 - ,       ?

----------


## Menchi

> *.*, ""
> ** ,  100 -1  ?
>        ""


      ""    ?

----------



----------

*Menchi*, .   ,     ,          ,        3 :    ,   ,   .

----------

-1.  ? .

----------

7?

----------

7,7

----------


## .

!     :

,     -  07, /     ,   ( ).

----------

** , .     .    -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> !     :
> 
> ,    -  07, /     ,   ( ).


51.  .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ** , .     .    -


   ?   ?  ?

----------

? -1        .        7 ,  .  .

----------

,        1966  ?   .

----------


## -7

,      06.04.11.
    100?      ?     :Frown:

----------


## norf

,      spu_orb    110-113?   ,        .    . 

1  2011 .

----------


## Flana

.    Psvrsv   :    . ,    CheckXML   . - ?

----------


## rnb09

> , .     .    -


    ,    :- - .-- ..      .

----------


## Bucom

> ,      06.04.11.     100? (


     .   :   "  ... (3- )"          / .

----------

> .     1 ,       2011 .        .


    2010 ,      2011      100 ?        ,  150,      100  2 ?

----------

> 2010 ,      2011      100 ?


  :yes: 



> ,  150,      100  2 ?

----------

**,      ,       ....       ?

----------


## Milena21

!          (   15/05)        ,                 ?

----------

*Milena21*,              .

----------


## geliebte

!
, ,    ()  .
   1.7,7   .   .  11q1003,     11q1004 (         ).        - ?   ,  ...      , ..      - ...

----------


## sudmarvik

.
 , .
     :


"   1-  ___________  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <></> 
 735 
 19 "

----------

0.00000 (   ).     ,    (  4.4),      ,       .   , , ,     (,   ), -        .

----------


## sudmarvik

.
 , .   .
 ! :Smilie:

----------


## OLEILA

, ,  -   ?      ,        ...

----------

> , ,  -   ?      ,        ...


  , 5      .        ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

-  (  ""        "").       ,        ,     .

----------

> ,    :- - .-- ..      .


,    .  .      ,       ?        .

----------


## OLEILA

> -  (  ""        "").       ,        ,     .


! :Smilie:

----------


## rnb09

> ?


-  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> 1.7,7   .   .  11q1003,     11q1004 (         ).        - ?


      ,  19.04.11  -525 (  11q1004)  -181 (  11q1005),    11q1005 ( ..  )   11q1004  .    -   .

----------


## FokS

,   /  2010. 5-   -1  2011 . ?

----------


## Marylena010

,    .

----------


## FokS

> ,    .


 ?

----------


## mifodivna

> ,      06.04.11.
>     100?      ?


     ... ??? , ((((

----------


## Bucom

> ... ?


          (#126     .).      ,     ... ( !).

----------


## Nadin1971

, -1    ,   ?

----------

100  ,     ...   ???

----------


## LEXA-

1      3   ..             :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shuraklerk

> *.*, ""
> ** ,  100 -1  ?
>        ""


        . .   ?
 150      ?
  -1          -6-2?
     . ?

----------

,           2010 ,  ""   -1.                  .

----------


## Shuraklerk

> ,           2010 ,  ""   -1.                  .


.. ,      . .  -1 ?

----------

.   -1 =    -    ,

----------


## Shuraklerk

> .


.......(((
 2010     .     ""   1 - 2011. .,  -6-2    -1.     (((

----------


## Shuraklerk

> .......(((
>  2010     .     ""   1 - 2011. .,  -6-2    -1.     (((


:   CheckXML-.

----------

> -  (  ""        "").       ,        ,     .



  , ,  -     ,       - 2-  ,     :Smilie:   ,       ,    . 
,  -       ,     ?

----------

> 


 .

----------


## Bucom

> 100  ,     ...   ???


...   pu_rsv 1.9.1  05.04.11     100  1       (     ). ..    -2010   ,   .

----------


## 2007

> 100  1


-    -5  .  :Wink:

----------

.8 .1 .58 212- -     4.4   -1 (..     )?

----------

17.7 .  6-2  6-2,  , .    -1,   ,  .   ?        ,     ))))

----------

> 17.7 .  6-2  6-2,  , .    -1,   ,  .   ?


     7.00

----------

-  -      -  -1,   - 1  2011 .,  ,    -

----------

.   ,   ,   4.3.    -         .      .....   ...   (

----------

.
    .

----------

1  .     !!!!!!!       1       ,        ((((((((((((

----------

> .

----------

,  51....      (((((((((   1  ((((

----------


## Bucom

> 1


 .  7.70.181  rp11q1005 ?

----------

??????     2 ....    ?

----------

> ?


 
 50  - 
. 10 . 15 212-




> 2 .
>    ?

----------

. ..          ,     ....?   ,   .   ...

----------


## 2007

1   5,      ,      ,   ?

 ........

----------


## Bucom

> 





> ,


,      ( ).                       ,        .   -    (  50 .   = ).       .

----------

> 1   5,      ,      ,   ?


-1    .
 0,5 .   ,  0,5 .

----------

!         10    ,       ,     .  ,  -  ???

----------

> -


  :yes:

----------

** , ???

----------


## kiska2003t

> .   ?


  kathy 
*   1-  ________ ___  ...

     .
 <>     .
 <>2011</>
 6
 24


   ,     21.04.11.,    .        .

----------

> .


     ?

----------

!!!

----------

178.

----------

?        .     - ,      ,           .....!

----------

**,   , . , - .       -  ,   ,

----------

,  15.04,       ,   .... , ,   15.05,   ......     -

----------

> ,  15.04,       ,   ....


 ,      5  ,       ,   .
  .

----------


## TanyaZV

.   -    -1  :  -1.   4,3  "    "".
  4,3  .     .
  4,3 .         (   IT-  ).

----------


## masic

TanyaZV      .   ?    - .  :Smilie:

----------

...     .  ,    ,     2 ,      .   1    181,   180 ....

----------


## Annchen

-

----------

:   ""     (   ,   )?          , ? 
-  ...)))

----------


## ValentinaNK

> -1.   4,3 "    "".


  .   :    4.3,  , : ,  . :  .     .

----------


## rnb09

> :   ""     (   ,   )?          , ?


  :yes:

----------


## norf

,   spu_orb            -1?        .

----------


## 2007

> .


?

----------


## norf

-   .     .
 ?

----------

> -1.   4,3  "    "".


  -         .  -   ?
   .. .    7,7,  -1             ..,  , .   ?

----------

,          1 -1  3 ,  -     ?

----------


## 2007

> .


  ? :EEK!: 
*norf*,     ?

----------


## Alexey_pfr

, **       .      ,              ;         ,  ,  ,    ,             :Wink:      .

----------


## norf

> ?
> *norf*,     ?


.

----------


## 2007

*norf*,  2011       .    .  34%.

----------

.   /,      1 7.7       /,    //         ?

----------

-1.   4,3 "    "".
     ?

----------

1...   ...             3  4

----------


## 2007

> 


**,    ?  :Embarrassment: 
   ,   ,    .         .

----------

7.7
 -  -   "..." -

----------


## KocmosMars

+.    ?   ?

----------

> 7.7
>  -  -   "..." -


-     ,  4-, ?
      ?
!!!!!!!!!!!!
,   -  , -    !

----------

... ,  4-

----------


## norf

> *norf*,  2011       .    .  34%.


,   .

----------


## twins

> .   /,      1 7.7       /,    //         ?


  /

----------


## .

, 2
-       ?
-    -  .?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,

----------

1 -1 141-143(    ,      3 ):       ,    ,      ,       ?        142-143?

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,      ,       ?


       /      .            .

----------


## Poisonlover

, .       , , .

 -1    1 . 2011 . 
  2011        2010 .
    -1  ?

----------


## 2007

*Poisonlover*,     .



> 2010 .


 2010?   - 2010  2011   ?

----------


## Amasova

.  ,    ,   . 

: " 880,  0.  !"

  ,       -   ,          .  . , ,   .  - 0.

   -         .   - " !" 
,  ?!

----------


## 2007

> ,


   . .



> -


      .

----------


## Amasova

!  , .         -    .    , ,    :  ,  ,      . , ,  . )

----------


## 78

,     1 .    ?   -.,   "   "
2 .   12000
  1 .
. 51\ 
 . 100   . 150    2 .
:
 100            .                      .                                      
                          1920                       1440                      0                      0
. 110              14400                     4320                      2232                 1440
                4800                        1440                     744                     480
              4800                       1440                     744                     480
                     4800                      1440                     744                     480
.114          14400                         4320                    2232                       1440


100+110             16320                      5760                   2232                       1440



 140             11520                          4320               1488                             480



 150                 4800                          1440                 744                            960

----------

-       5   -1 ?

----------

> +.    ?   ?


   .    ,         3.   01.     Check ,   2011       . ,   ,           -1.    ,      2,   ,    ,      , -  ...

----------


## Bucom

> -       5   -1 ?


 5   :
 5.     ()    ,     31  2009  *,      31  2009 
          (      ):
510 -      
(+) , (-) 
520 -     
530 -      
(+) , (-) 
---
*        ().

----------

> .    ,         3.   01.     Check ,   2011       . ,   ,           -1.    ,      2,   ,    ,      , -  ...


   +.    . ,    . ,  ?

----------


## masurka

> 5   :
>  5.     ()    ,     31  2009  *,      31  2009 
>           (      ):
> 510 -      
> (+) , (-) 
> 520 -     
> 530 -      
> (+) , (-) 
> ---
> *        ().


     :      ,    ,     ,       2011?

----------


## zaratushtra

.

       04.05.2011.   (- ).
5.05.2011      :



> 1. 1.1.  140. :     (   ).  : 20053.  : 1.00
> 2. 1.1.  141. :     (   ).  : 3083.  : 1.00


        ,     1           :Smilie:   1 .       1    ,       1    .

   ,         ,          ,    ,    .

      4-,  14-   ,  14- ,           ,       - 1 .     (     )                    - ""     "" ,      ?

----------

...

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,     ,       2011?


"       ()."
   :    01.01.11 -   .    ,    :   ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> ...


   ,       " 1" ,    ""

----------


## lili_

*78*,   141-144?

----------


## lili_

> :      ,    ,     ,       2011?


     ?      100  1.    , 1  2.    :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> ?      100  1.


 100      01.01.2010.

----------


## masurka

(   5 )  510 "     ",     1 - -1 ,       01.01.11,      .

----------


## lili_

> 100      01.01.2010.


  01.01.2010        :Smilie:              2010   :Smilie:

----------

> 01.01.2010                    2010


" "    ""

   -      . ,       5 ,         .

----------


## Bucom

> (   5 )  510 "     ",     1 - -1 ,       01.01.11,      .


        . 10 212- ("       ").

----------


## 2007

> -      . ,       5 ,         .


  :yes:      1 ,    .... 
        .

----------


## Bucom

> ...


    6 .. " ".    ""    (    ,  - ). ,        .

----------

> 6 .. " ".    ""    (    ,  - ). ,        .


  6 -  .
    -   .        ,       -  .

----------


## Bucom

,     .       ( ) ,       ,     .           ,    ,    .        ,    . ..         .

----------


## zaratushtra

> .
> 
>        04.05.2011.   (- ).
> 5.05.2011      :
> 
> 
>         ,     1            1 .       1    ,       1    .
> 
>    ,         ,          ,    ,    .
> ...


    ?     ?       ,     ,              ?

----------

1 7.7   6-2    .

                    140 .? 

   6-2      ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?     ?       ,     ,              ?


 :
  ,    .       ,   . -   -            ,    ,  .

----------

7 , 3    01.01.2011    .
  4 ...
    -   - 7  4 -???
    -6-2 - 4

----------


## 2007

> -6-2 - 4


  6-2  4 . +6-1  3 .

----------

,     , -6-2  -6-3      ,   -6-2     ??   5          -6-2...
  100    100  -6-2??

----------

-6-1     5 ...

----------


## 2007

> 5         -6-2...


6-2 -   .     1    ,    .



> -6-1     5 ...


   .     .

----------

,         . ??
,   -1    ?  , . 1  2?

----------


## 2007

> ,         . ??


      .)))



> -1    ?  , . 1  2?


,  1  2    .
     .   ....

----------

:Big Grin:  !
     ,     1,     2011... 517.  7.7?

----------

...           -6-2, ..   -   -6-2

----------

...


             ??

----------

> !
>      ,     1,     2011... 517.  7.7?


    526.   2010 -   ...

----------

?   :Smilie:

----------

> +.    . ,    . ,  ?



.   ,           ,     ,    .      ,      .  -  ,   -   ,     ,    ,    -    ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   21.11  #9.    #257 ,     .         #10 (   1)   ,    -           .   ,   .     ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> -  ,   -   ,     ,    ,    - ** ,   .


 -            .   .. "**    " (   - 2010 ),             . ..  -  ,      .  ..  ,    ("")      .    .

----------

, ,    .  /,  ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> .  /,


 , ,  ( -  ).

----------

! !    =)

----------


## Irishka81

,     ( 6%)         ,   (((?

----------

,     1  2011 -1       2009  2010 ,  1  2011  .

----------


## 2007

> 1  2011 -1       2009  2010 ,  1  2011  .


  2010   1,   2009   5

----------

.      ,       ( ?),   -,             .

----------


## 2007

> ,


 ** 
 .    ,    01.01  31.01  ,    .

----------

> ** 
>  .    ,    01.01  31.01  ,    .


   ...    ,      ...    .        .

----------

!  ,         .        :Wow:

----------

2007
 ,        ....     5???

 ,   / .... ??     ??

           ??

----------


## 2007

> ??


    ?
     .   .
-      .
  ,   .    - . - ,   - , .

----------


## nastya243

. 
 -1   5.        " ".  "   2011 ."     "03".
, ,    !

----------


## 2007

*nastya243*,   -1 ? .   -2?

----------

2007  
      ,      ,      - 1  2011   (),     .
??
       ,    ...

----------


## nastya243

*2007*, ! -1  )))      ...  ,    1   ?...

----------


## loran08

!      (. .) ,   .     -1     - ?

----------


## nastya243

,  .           . (   -  ...)

----------


## Bucom

> 


         ,    ,    .  ,     .     ,      ""  . , .,               .            (   )

----------

> ,    ,    .  ,     .     ,      ""  . , .,               .            (   )


 PersW      .

----------


## DarkNorth

. ,  -1,     1000,     100,        2011  1000,   ?

----------

.   -        ,   ,   141-.

----------


## DarkNorth

> .   -        ,   ,   141-.


   ,        .
   "      "     -.
    ,   ,  ?

----------

.   ,   .

----------


## DarkNorth

> .   ,   .


,     .
 :Smilie:

----------

, !   ,       .      . /  01.01.2011  28.02.2011     1.    01.01-28.02      2   .   ().      ?     Spu_orb. !

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*



> 01.01-28.02      2   .   ().


   -    - , - -  .

----------

> *,*
> 
>    -    - , - -  .


   :    2  ( -),    !     - ,  ,

----------

!

 -  , .  2009     .

,    :

2009 .  100,  60
2010 .  200,  150

   ? 40+50 = 90?

     ,     ?         ?

----------

echinaceabel,    : 
  1  01.01.2011  28.02.2011,  :  #1
***30:      ().
..   <><><> = 0, <><><> = 2, <><><> = 0,            <><>, <><>  <><>.
  1  01.01.2011  28.02.2011
***30:     
   (  ) 2 . 0 .,    <>,     ,    1 . 28 .,   <> = 01.01.2011  <> = 28.02.2011  <>.

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
   .
  ,  ** (   2 ).

----------


## echinaceabel

*,*
[quote*]<><>< > = 2,* [/quote]
  2,  0.

----------

> *,*
> [quote*]<><>< > = 2,*


  2,  0.[/QUOTE]
,

----------


## Taleka

,   CheckXML-Ufa  1,     ((((((((((((
 !!!

----------


## 2007

*Taleka*,     ?

----------


## Taleka

*2007*,           *.mxl
   ?(
  ,      ?

----------


## olgasl

.   .435  4 ( ,     . 346.15    ,  (.))         ?

----------

58  212-     /    *    ()* .
  10    



> 1.        .
> 2.     , ,    ,  .


          .
       .

----------


## olgasl

,    ,       .

----------

3.6.1   29.06.2011 
 -1     2 .2011 ?  (         )

----------


## Baffi-81

.  ,       -1.   
*: -1 ( 7.00)
: ,   1  2011 .
 -1 :  4.3: 
    .
    -1 .*

     ,   , 26%   ..     ,  1 ,   ,   ,

----------


## 2007

*Baffi-81*,   .  .
     .  .     ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  ,       -1.   
> *: -1 ( 7.00)
> : ,   1  2011 .
>  -1 :  4.3: 
>     .
>     -1 .*
> 
>      ,   , 26%   ..     ,  1 ,   ,   ,


    .

----------


## Baffi-81

> .


     01

----------


## Baffi-81

> *Baffi-81*,   .  .
>      .  .     ,   ?


 ,     ,  ,    .      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


--  -

----------


## Baffi-81

> --  -


  :Wow:    !!!!!!!

----------


## zaratushtra

01.01.2011.      .   (    ),   -1        CheckXML:



> 20: .    <,


  .   ,    .
       ?

----------

*zaratushtra*,  -  .   .

----------


## zaratushtra

!
    ,   XML

----------


## Baffi-81

.     ,    1    ?    ,                ,       .    (((          ?

----------


## eka8853

> 





> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Baffi-81

> :
>   Baffi-81
> 
> 
> :
>   Baffi-81
>  ?


   ((((   ,      ,    (((((

----------


## eka8853

>

----------


## eka8853

?   ?

----------


## Baffi-81

> :
>   Baffi-81


 



> ?   ?

----------


## eka8853

?

----------


## Baffi-81

> ?


1 7

----------


## eka8853

,   ,

----------


## 2007

*Baffi-81*,  (-   ) ,    .
     ?

----------


## Baffi-81

?

----------


## Baffi-81

> Baffi-81,  (-   ) ,    .
>      ?


      ,

----------


## 2007

*Baffi-81*,    .  *eka8853*      .

----------


## Baffi-81

1  ,

----------


## Baffi-81

> *Baffi-81*,    .  *eka8853*      .


 ,         ,     
 :Love:

----------

,    10,51 .   -1    11 .,  ,    1 . ?
  :   -1    ,   10 .,  11 .,  ???

----------


## 2007

> ,   10 .,  11 .,


  .

----------


## Baffi-81

, 1    ,     ,    .

 :yes:

----------


## SidWilson

,   SPU_ORB   -1    3, 4.1, 4.2, 4.3  -            .
  9   -   .   3  .    ,    ,   -  .

----------


## eka8853

-    XML- --  Microsoft Office Word,

----------


## Exo

*SidWilson*,  :  -     PDF- -  "" -      "".

----------


## hosster

07  01 ???   ,          07  ....

----------

51

----------


## eka8853

> 51


  :yes:

----------


## SidWilson

> -    XML- --  Microsoft Office Word,


   .




> SidWilson,  :  -     PDF- -  "" -      "".


   ,       "9 ",         .

.

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,  1 8.2  2.5.45.3 2   :

1)      , ,  1   3- ,       3  4.1,  9     01   , ,        "00",     01  03

2)   
"** "***********"  "*****************" * ****  ** *** * 2010 ."
  ,     ?        ,       ?

----------


## Mashivi

!
    . 244     "    ",  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .

----------


## Mashivi

1

----------


## @t

-,      3.1?
( ,          )

----------

